# Auswahl transformieren



## Athena (16. Februar 2004)

Ich möchte eine 1px breite Grafik skalieren (in die Breite ziehen)
Warum verändert sich die Grafik nicht, sondern nur der Begrenzungsrahmen?

Ich hab da grad echt nen Hänger... Müsste ja eigentlich ganz einfach gehen...
Könnte mir jemand sagen, welcher Fehler da vorm Computer sitzt?
THX


----------



## Mythos007 (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo Athena,

bitte stell uns mal einen Screenshot zur Verfügung damit wir uns einen
besseren Überblick über Deine Problemstellung verschaffen können...

mfg Mythos


----------



## Leugim (16. Februar 2004)

Liegt das vielleicht daran , dass du eine Auswahl um diesen Pixel gemacht hast, und nur die Auswahl über "Auswahl"->"Auswahl transformieren" streckst?

Wenn dass so ist, dann musst du die Auswahl so lassen, wie sie ist....
Ich mach das so:
 -Pixel streifen auswählen
 -"Strg"+" C " (kopieren)
 -"Strg"+" D " (Auswahl aufheben)
 -"Strg"+" V " (vorher kopiertes einfügen)
 -Den kopierten Streifen an gewnschte Position bringen
 -"Strg"+" T " (Frei Transformieren)
 -Den rahmen in gewünschte Dimensionen bringen und fertig....

Die ganzen Shortcuts gibts natürlich in irgendwelchen Menüpunkten...Habe aber vergessen wo genau, und bevor ich dir irgendwas erzähle..... 

Falls ich falsch liege solltest du wirklich Mythos007 Rat befolgen und es 'n bisschen genauer schildern, was du meinst..

edit: Achja ganz vergessen.... Die Transformation musst du noch durch "enter" oder klick auf den Haken bestätigen... erst dann wird die Pixeltransformation berrechnet und ausgeführt...


----------



## Athena (16. Februar 2004)

ahhhh, der Groschen ist gefallen ;-) 

Ich hatte Strg D vergessen. Typischer Anfängerfehler...   

Thx @Leugim

@Mythos: Sorry, ich dachte, es lohne sich bei so einer simplen Sache fast gar nicht.

Ich wollte noch ein Riesen Lob loswerden:
Ich lese hier seit ein paar Wochen fleissig mit und habe schon jede Menge dazugelernt.

Super Forum!


----------

